# The Journal Intime



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

probably the first time depersonalization was mentioned was in this 19th century book,
Henri Frédéric Amiel's journal.
(i dont know if its been mentioned in this forum before, or if i'm posting this in the right place)
anyways here is an extract:

"I find myself regarding existence as though from beyond the tomb, from another world; all is strange to me; I am, as it were, outside my own body and individuality; I am depersonalized, detached, cut adrift. Is this madness? No. 
Madness means the impossibility of recovering one's normal balance after the mind has thus played truant among alien forms of being, and followed Dante to invisible worlds. Madness means incapacity for self-judgment and self-control. Whereas it seems to me that my mental transformations are but philosophical experiences. I am tied to none. I am but making psychological investigations. At the same time I do not hide from myself that such experiences weaken the hold of common sense, because they act as solvents of all personal interests and prejudices. I can only defend myself against them by returning to the common life of men, and by bracing and fortifying the will."

and you can read the whole book here:

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/8545/8545-h/8545-h.htm


----------

